# Hello everyone new to forum.



## mark2101 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello new to forum, looking for advise on a subject that has probably been mentioned before. I want to knock through my internal load bearing wall between lounge and dining room, tried to look into the building regulations but not sure exactly what procedure i need to take. Do I need to submit plans or just a building notice?
I know i'll need to put an RSJ in for support etc. Any advise would be well appreciated.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

mark2101 said:


> Hello new to forum, looking for advise on a subject that has probably been mentioned before. I want to knock through my internal load bearing wall between lounge and dining room, tried to look into the building regulations but not sure exactly what procedure i need to take. Do I need to submit plans or just a building notice?
> I know i'll need to put an RSJ in for support etc. Any advise would be well appreciated.


what's an rsj? 

your best bet is just to call whatever building department has jurisdiction in your area and ask....most locations would want to see some sort of drawing, but regs do vary.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

oh, shoot, mark 

welcome to tsg :up:


----------



## mark2101 (Jan 7, 2007)

I did ring them the guy was so stupid I couldn't even get any info out of him. Rung him back to ask again and he was still unhelpful


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

mark2101 said:


> Hello new to forum, looking for advise on a subject that has probably been mentioned before. I want to knock through my internal load bearing wall between lounge and dining room, tried to look into the building regulations but not sure exactly what procedure i need to take. Do I need to submit plans or just a building notice?
> I know i'll need to put an RSJ in for support etc. Any advise would be well appreciated.


You gonna do this yourself??

It is going to require a permit i would imagine.

I would also suggest if you are going to impact a load bearing wall that you get an architect and engineer to design what you propose if you want to be safe.


----------



## GoneForNow (Jul 22, 2001)

wacor said:


> You gonna do this yourself??
> 
> It is going to require a permit i would imagine.
> 
> I would also suggest if you are going to impact a load bearing wall that you get an architect and engineer to design what you propose if you want to be safe.


You will need a home structural engineer to calculate the type, size and length of beam you will need to span the area previously held up by the bearing wall. In addition, if this a second floor bearing wall you may need to put in a support post in the basement right under the new support post at the end of the new beam. (I've done all this already in my house. ) The engineer should be able to walk you through if not get for you the necessary permits. Do not be penny wise and pound foolish, spend the money for the engineer. Having your house start to sag is not a good thing.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

so...i googled rsj.....still don't know what it is, but here's a site you might find interesting
http://www.ebuild.co.uk/forums/messages/3468/2287.html?1129282285


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

RSJ=Rolled Steel Joist

Mark, the building codes and their requirements vary hugely by country.

If you are in Outer Mongolia, it's probably OK, but in NZ and many other countries you may need a buiding consent or permit, which may require plans and engineers design calcs.

But again, it depends on the regulatory requirements in the counrty, and they can be modified between different counties, provinces or states of any one country.

Mentioning just where you are located is therefore often a good idea, as the help you get may be more accurate.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

kiwiguy said:


> RSJ=Rolled Steel Joist
> 
> Mark, the building codes and their requirements vary hugely by country.
> 
> ...


thanks, kiwiguy.....have to assume then that this house is not wood frame or this opening is huge, or as gb says, there's a lotta load its carrying....

need more info


----------



## GoneForNow (Jul 22, 2001)

iltos said:


> thanks, kiwiguy.....have to assume then that this house is not wood frame or this opening is huge, or as gb says, there's a lotta load its carrying....
> 
> need more info


Yeah, I put in a "stressed engineered wood beam", I have no idea why the wood was stressed but it was a lot less expensive then steel.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

gbrumb said:


> Yeah, I put in a "stressed engineered wood beam", I have no idea why the wood was stressed but it was a lot less expensive then steel.


probably had a camber (slightest of arcs....aka "crown") built into it so that the deflection when loaded wouldn't show on the "down" side.


----------

